# 2007 1/18 Nats @ R/C Madness



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Team Associated, R/C Driver & Castle Creations
Presents

2007 1/18 Indoor Off Road Nationals

April 13, 14 & 15

Only at R/C Madness in Enfield, CT



$35.00 for the first class (includes a race shirt)
$30.00 each additional class

Top ten in ALL “A” Mains receive awards
Top three in all other mains receive awards

Handout motors in specified classes provided by Reedy

Friday Open practice until 7:00 Club Race starts at 7:00

Saturday 2 rounds of IFMAR qualifying
Sunday one round of last chance IFMAR qualifying followed by mains

Don’t forget the “Super Main” following the “a” Mains where the best drivers & vehicles will compete together for the Manufactures Cup!

TQ awards sponsored by R/C Driver magazine

Best Paint competition on Sunday sponsored by www.radiocontrolentertainment.com

Xtreme Performance awards provided by Xtreme R/C Cars magazine

Class 1:
4wd Stock Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Reedy
NO modifications to the factory stock chassis
1/18 Rubber Tires ONLY, No touring car tires, No Hex Adapters
Handout Reedy Mini Mod Motor ONLY
No disassembling or altering the motor
Open Electronics
5 or 6 Cells 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY (7.2 volts max)
Must use a stadium style truck body

Class 2:
4wd Modified Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Team Associated
Open Chassis
Brushed Motors Up to, not exceeding, 300 in size, No Brushless Motors Allowed
Open 1/18 Tires including foams; No Touring Car Tires, No Hex Adapters
Open Electronics
Battery Voltage not to exceed 8.4 Volts
Must use a stadium style truck body

Class 3:
4wd Brushless/Unlimited Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Quark Brushless
Open Chassis
Open Brushless Motor (only one motor)
Open 1/18 Tires including foams. No Touring Car Tires, No Hex Adapters
Open Electronics
Unlimited Battery Voltage
Must use a stadium style truck body

Class 4:
2wd Stock Class (Stadium Style/Baja)
Sponsored by Team Losi
NO modifications to the factory stock chassis
1/18 Rubber Tires ONLY, No touring car tires, No Hex Adapters
Handout Reedy Mini Mod Motor ONLY
No disassembling or altering the motor
Open Electronics
5 or 6 Cells 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY (7.2 volts max)
Must use a stadium style truck body or Baja Bug Body

Class 5:
2wd Modified Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored by Team Scream
Open Chassis
Brushed Motors Up to, not exceeding, 300 in size, No Brushless Motors Allowed
Open 1/18 Tires including foams. No Touring Car Tires, No Hex Adapters
Open Electronics
Battery Voltage not to exceed 8.4 Volts
Must use a stadium style truck body or Baja Bug Body
Class 6:
2wd Brushless/Unlimited Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Team Tekin
Open Chassis
Open Brushless Motor
Open 1/18 Tires including foams; No Touring Car Tires, No Hex Adapters
Open Electronics
Unlimited Battery Voltage
Must use a stadium style truck body or Baja Bug Body

Class 7:
Mini Monster Open
Sponsored by Duratrax
Open Chassis
Open Motor(s) not to exceed 2. Brushed or Brushless
No Foam Tire or touring car tires, 1/18th Monster Truck Tires ONLY
Tires must be AT LEAST 2 ½” tall when mounted on rims
Open Electronics
Unlimited Battery Voltage
Must use a Mini Monster type truck body or Stadium Truck Body

Class 8:
Novice Class
Sponsored by SMC
12-Years-Old or Younger ONLY (no 'ringers')
Must Run Stock Factory Chassis
NO modifications to the stock chassis
1/18 Rubber Tires ONLY, No Touring Car Tires
Factory Stock Speed Control ONLY
No disassembling or altering the motor
5 or 6 Cells Pre-Built 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY. (7.2 volts)


Class 9:
1/18 Buggy Open
Sponsored by ApogeePacks.com
Open Chassis
Open Motor
1/18 Rubber Buggy Tires. No Touring Car Sized Tires or Foam Tires or Hex Adapters
Must run narrow front tires, (similar to the RC18B or Duratrax Vendetta)
Front tires must be less than 1” wide when mounted on rims
No truck front tires/rims. (No wide front tires/rims)
Open Electronics
Open battery voltage
Must run a buggy body with wing

Class 10:
1/18 Buggy Stock/Spec (RC18B, Vendetta ONLY!) 
Sponsored by Duratrax
Must Run Stock Factory Chassis.
NO modifications to the factory stock chassis
Factory Tires & Rims ONLY. NO Aftermarket Tires or Rims
Must use factory motor. (The motor that came with the car)
No disassembling or altering the motor in any way
Must use factory speed control & servo.
The ONLY allowable upgrades are as follows: adjustable turnbuckles,
motor heat sink, and aluminum steering knuckles on the Vendetta.
May use different battery connectors.
NO OTHER CHANGES ALLOWED
5 or 6 Cells 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY (7.2 volts max)
Must use stock buggy body and wing. May be custom painted

Class 11:
18R Onroad Class (RC18R ONLY) 
Sponsored by Team Associated
Must Run Stock Factory Chassis.
NO modifications to the factory stock chassis
Factory Tires & Rims ONLY. NO Aftermarket Tires or Rims
Hand-out Reedy Mod Motor
No disassembling or altering the motor
The ONLY allowable upgrades are as follows:
adjustable turnbuckles, motor heat sink,
Must use factory speed control & servo.
5 or 6 Cells 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY (7.2 volts max)
Must use stock AE Citroen, Kamino, Mitusbishi or other 18R bodies made by AE.
Bodies may be custom painted

Misc……
These rules were made to accommodate the majority of hobby shop grade 1/18 vehicles on the market as of 12-1-06. They include the RC18 series, Mini T, M18T, M18MT Mini LST, Baja Bug, Mini Quake, Vendetta, MiniZilla, Mini Giant, Spyder, Blade, Thunder Tiger ZT2, Thunder Tiger ZK2, LRP Shark Truck or equivalent. The Mini Inferno ST is allowed to run in the Mini Monster class
•	Aftermarket chassis is allowed in all classes but it may not make the vehicle wider or longer than intended by the manufacturer (except for classes 8, 10 and 11)
•	Aftermarket A-Arms are allowed in all classes but they may not make the vehicle wider than intended by the manufacturer (except for classes 10 and 11)
•	No Sub C sized cells in ANY class
•	No 540 Sized motors in any class


----------



## chicagokenji (Oct 23, 2005)

delete


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i think its crap that the brp car isnt allowed to race in this race


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It is for 1/18th off road type vehicles. One of the only races to make it on TV!!!!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

As Bud said, it is an Off Road race.

This fall (2007) we are going to have a 1/18 On Road Nats event. Magazine overage and a few sponsors already lined up!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool Keep Me informed on that !!!!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

The 1/18 Nats Warm Up Race is this Sunday.. Hope to see a few of you racing!!!


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

so we will be able to run brp in the fall race


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

will we or not thanks ian


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

This race is for 1/18th trucks and buggies. Next fall maybe 1/18th on road.

I would hope they run BRP cars since We have been selling them since 1993


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

ok thanks bud maybe we could get a few clevealnd guys up there in the fall


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Madness said:


> ……
> These rules were made to accommodate the majority of hobby shop grade 1/18 vehicles on the market as of 12-1-06. They include the RC18 series, Mini T, M18T, M18MT Mini LST, Baja Bug, Mini Quake, Vendetta, MiniZilla, Mini Giant, Spyder, Blade, Thunder Tiger ZT2, Thunder Tiger ZK2, LRP Shark Truck or equivalent. The Mini Inferno ST is allowed to run in the Mini Monster class


F.Y.I. - The Vendetta comes with touring car style hex-shaped hubs for the wheels to mount to. Touring car wheels bolt right on. I haven't seen any 1/18th sized foams that would fit the stock hubs (though they might exist).


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

fall race- lets hope they run brp also will there be a class for 18ts mini ts with full fender bodies such as those from mcallister


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

*Rules & Such update*

Team Associated, R/C Driver & Castle Creations
Presents

2007 1/18 Indoor Off Road Nationals

Sponsored by Team Associated, R/C Driver & Castle Creations

April 13, 14 & 15

Only at R/C Madness in Enfield, CT


$35.00 for the first class (includes a race shirt)
$30.00 each additional class

Top ten in ALL “A” Mains receive awards
Top three in all other mains receive awards

Handout motors in specified classes provided by Reedy

Friday Open practice until 7:00 Club Race starts at 7:00

Saturday 2 rounds of IFMAR qualifying
Sunday one round of last chance IFMAR qualifying followed by mains

Don’t forget the “Super Main” following the “a” Mains where the best drivers & vehicles will compete together for the Manufactures Cup!

TQ awards sponsored by R/C Driver magazine

Best Paint competition on Sunday sponsored by www.radiocontrolentertainment.com

Xtreme Performance awards provided by Xtreme R/C Cars magazine

Messy pit award sponsored by Atomic Mods

Class 1:
4wd Stock Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Reedy
NO modifications to the factory stock chassis
1/18 Rubber Tires ONLY, No touring car tires, No Hex Adapters
Handout Reedy Mini Mod Motor ONLY
No disassembling or altering the motor
Open Electronics
5 or 6 Cells 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY (7.2 volts max)
Must use a stadium style truck body

Class 2:
4wd Modified Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Team Associated
Open Chassis
Brushed Motors Up to, not exceeding, 300 in size, No Brushless Motors Allowed
Open 1/18 Tires including foams; No Touring Car Tires, No Hex Adapters
Open Electronics
Battery Voltage not to exceed 8.4 Volts
Must use a stadium style truck body

Class 3:
4wd Brushless/Unlimited Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Quark Brushless
Open Chassis
Open Brushless Motor (only one motor)
Open 1/18 Tires including foams. No Touring Car Tires, No Hex Adapters
Open Electronics
Unlimited Battery Voltage
Must use a stadium style truck body

Class 4:
2wd Stock Class (Stadium Style/Baja)
Sponsored by Team Losi
NO modifications to the factory stock chassis
1/18 Rubber Tires ONLY, No touring car tires, No Hex Adapters
Handout Reedy Mini Mod Motor ONLY
No disassembling or altering the motor
Open Electronics
5 or 6 Cells 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY (7.2 volts max)
Must use a stadium style truck body or Baja Bug Body

Class 5:
2wd Modified Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored by Team Scream
Open Chassis
Brushed Motors Up to, not exceeding, 300 in size, No Brushless Motors Allowed
Open 1/18 Tires including foams. No Touring Car Tires, No Hex Adapters
Open Electronics
Battery Voltage not to exceed 8.4 Volts
Must use a stadium style truck body or Baja Bug Body

Class 6:
2wd Brushless/Unlimited Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Team Tekin
Open Chassis
Open Brushless Motor
Open 1/18 Tires including foams; No Touring Car Tires, No Hex Adapters
Open Electronics
Unlimited Battery Voltage
Must use a stadium style truck body or Baja Bug Body

Class 7:
Mini Monster Open
Sponsored by Duratrax
Open Chassis
Open Motor(s) not to exceed 2. Brushed or Brushless
No Foam Tire or touring car tires, 1/18th Monster Truck Tires ONLY
Tires must be AT LEAST 2 ½” tall when mounted on rims
Open Electronics
Unlimited Battery Voltage
Must use a Mini Monster type truck body or Stadium Truck Body

Class 8:
Novice Class
Sponsored by SMC
12-Years-Old or Younger ONLY (no 'ringers')
Must Run Stock Factory Chassis
NO modifications to the stock chassis
1/18 Rubber Tires ONLY, No Touring Car Tires
Factory Stock Speed Control ONLY
No disassembling or altering the motor
5 or 6 Cells Pre-Built 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY. (7.2 volts)


Class 9:
Buggy Open
Sponsored by ApogeePacks.com
Open Chassis
Open Motor
Rubber Buggy Tires. No Touring Car Sized Tires or Foam Tires or 1/10 Hex Adapters
Must run narrow front tires, (similar to the RC18B or Duratrax Vendetta)
Front tires must be less than 1” wide when mounted on rims
No truck front tires/rims. (No wide front tires/rims)
Open Electronics
Open battery voltage
Must run a buggy body with wing

Class 10:
1/18 Buggy Stock/Spec (RC18B, Vendetta ONLY!) 
Sponsored by Duratrax
Must Run Stock Factory Chassis.
NO modifications to the factory stock chassis
Factory Tires & Rims ONLY. NO Aftermarket Tires or Rims
Must use factory motor. (The motor that came with the car)
No disassembling or altering the motor in any way
Must use factory speed control & servo.
The ONLY allowable upgrades are as follows: adjustable turnbuckles,
motor heat sink, and aluminum steering knuckles on the Vendetta.
May use different battery connectors.
NO OTHER CHANGES ALLOWED
5 or 6 Cells 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY (7.2 volts max)
Must use stock buggy body and wing. May be custom painted

Class 11:
18R Onroad Class (RC18R ONLY) 
Sponsored by Team Associated
Must Run Stock Factory Chassis.
NO modifications to the factory stock chassis
Factory Tires & Rims ONLY. NO Aftermarket Tires or Rims
Hand-out Reedy Mod Motor
No disassembling or altering the motor
The ONLY allowable upgrades are as follows:
adjustable turnbuckles, motor heat sink,
May use aftermarket micro speed control
5 or 6 Cells 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY (7.2 volts max)
Must use stock AE Citroen, Kamino, Mitusbishi or other 18R bodies made by AE.
Bodies may be custom painted

Misc……
These rules were made to accommodate the majority of hobby shop grade 1/18 vehicles on the market as of 12-1-06. They include the RC18 series, Mini T, M18T, M18MT Mini LST, Baja Bug, Mini Quake, Vendetta, MiniZilla, Mini Giant, Spyder, Blade, Thunder Tiger ZT2, Thunder Tiger ZK2, Vendetta ST is allowed in the Mini Monster class. The Mini Inferno ST is allowed to run in the Mini Monster class. The TamTech Mini Hornet, Frog and Fox can run in the buggy open class.
•	Aftermarket chassis is allowed in all classes but it may not make the vehicle wider or longer than intended by the manufacturer (except for classes 8, 10 and 11)
•	Aftermarket A-Arms are allowed in all classes but they may not make the vehicle wider than intended by the manufacturer (except for classes 10 and 11)
•	No Sub C sized cells in ANY class
•	No 540 Sized motors in any class


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

ronald86 said:


> fall race- lets hope they run brp also will there be a class for 18ts mini ts with full fender bodies such as those from mcallister


December 1 & 2 we have the 1/18 On Road Nats. The BRP SC18 will have a class to run in...


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

is it a dirt track?


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

No, indoor carpet, with carpet jumps.


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

This Just In….

On Friday April 13, the practice day for the 1/18 Nationals, Tony, Josh and Brad from Team Associated will be holding a Test and Tune session from 2:00 until ??? 

The AE guys will drive your car and help you set it up. How great is that!!!! This is a GREAT opportunity to learn hand in hand from Tony Phalen and Josh Anderson, the guys who DOMINATED the 1/18 Nats in 2006! It is one thing to tell someone what to do, it goes the extra mile to drive your car and help you set it up. I really want to thank Tony and all the AE guys for working with me on this to make this a great event!

Email me with any questions….


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Less than a week away!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good deal !!! Did You get our Race Prizes ?


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey Bud,
We got them..Thank you for your support!

Checkout the Madcamon our site www.rcmadness.com to watch the action!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi All,
I got my laptop back today and want to put out the official THANK YOU post.

Well, first, as has been posted, it was an AWESOME event. We had people from all around the United Stated and we had Rob Chambers from Manchester, England make the trip too! He was rewarded with some GREAT prizes for his efforts. 

The event would not have been such a success without the 230 PLUS entrants. THANK YOU to ALL who came.
Thanks to the help in Tech and in the Shop… You are ALL great people and we could not do it without you!

Thanks to 
•	Team Associated: Josh was DOMINANT all weekend, and Tony & Brad are just plain AWESOME.
•	Castle Creations: Joe and Tony represented Castle very well and are great guys! Can’t wait to see them again and next time they better race!
•	RC Driver: Greg & Frank for giving great support and coverage
•	Xtreme RC Cars: Derek and Erich for again coming, having fun and the coverage
•	Duratrax: Jeff is a class act and an awesome pit man. 
•	Quark: Frank is TOO FAST.. No, really, he is a great guy and a real help in set-up!
•	Team Scream: John and his crew always do well and this year was no different. And they are a sponsor every year!
•	Team Losi: Billy Fisher is DA BOMB…. Team Lung……. LOL
•	Apogee: Bill is a continued sponsor and sent some great prizes
•	SMC for their continued support
•	Reedy for the hand-out motors EVERY YEAR so far!

All the t-shirt sponsors and door prize sponsors that attended…
•	AtomicMods.com. Great guys and thanks for sponsoring the MESSY PIT AWARD!! Christian is a great guy too!
•	Psycho Cells. Tim makes some cool stuff
•	Big Squid R/C	: For the continued sponsorship and cool contest 
•	www.18thScaleRacing.com for fixing the web cam and all Tom does
•	www.One18th.com Continues support	
•	LRP: Brad from AE is the LRP guy and a class act! 
•	www.CompetitionX.com One of the best sites around!	
•	Hacker Brushless: Thanks to Kyle for the continued support 
•	RC Atomic: The cool display of your stuff and the prizes and support!
All the sponsors who could not attend… THANKS FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT!
We will be back next April with the 2008 1/18 Indoor Off Road Nats! But.. Don’t forget the Micro On Road Nats on December 1 & 2!!! We already have MANY sponsors locked up and will have an official announcement SOON!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Keep us up to date on the on road nat's


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey All,
Below is a link for some pics taken by Joe Ford of Castle Creations. He did a real good job!

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/member.php?u=19510

As for the on road nats... I have a COOL hand-out motor lined up that will fit ALL cars involved!!!


----------



## chicagokenji (Oct 23, 2005)

*on road race*



BudBartos said:


> Keep us up to date on the on road nat's


this was posted to RCtech.net earlier today:

R/C Madness in Enfield Connecticut is proud to be holding the inaugural Micro On Road Nationals Race on November 30, December 1 & 2 2007. Team X-Ray/RC America and RC Driver Magazine have signed on as primary sponsors while Team Associated will be providing hand out motors for the stock classes. In addition, Team Scream, Apogee G&F Racing, Novak, Exotek (formerly Motek), www.AtomicMods.com, LRP, Reedy, Quark and BRP have also signed on as sponsors just to name a few. To help promote this great event and spread the word a full page ad/flyer will be running in a future issue if RC Driver. 

Classes and rules for the event at this point are as follows:

Class 1 
Micro Touring Stock (4wd)
CHASSIS: M18, MRS4, NRX18 or Similar 
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: Front Max 102, Rear Max 109mm
MOTOR: Hand Out Brushed Motor to be specified later
TIRES: Foam or Rubber Tires
BODY: Open 2 or 4 Door 1/18 Touring Car Style Bodies
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: Nimh 5 Cell 2/3a 6.0 volts limit

Class 2
Micro Touring Mod (4wd)
Sponsored by Team Scream
CHASSIS: M18, MRS4, NRX18 or Similar
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: Front Max 102, Rear Max 109mm
MOTOR: Open Brushed Micro Motor
TIRES: Foam or Rubber Tires
BODY: Open 2 or 4 Door 1/18 Touring Car Style Bodies
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: Nimh 6 cells 2/3a 7.2 volts limit

Class 3
Micro Touring Brushless/Unlimited (4wd)
Sponsored by Apogee Packs
CHASSIS: M18, MRS4, NRX18 or Similar
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: Front Max 102, Rear Max 109mm
MOTOR: Open Brushless Micro Motors
TIRES: Foam or Rubber Tires
BODY: Open 2 or 4 Door 1/18 Touring Car Style Bodies
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: Nimh 2/3a or Lipo Cells (11.1 volt limit)

Class 4
Pan Car Stock (2wd)
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: Factory stock wheelbase & length
WIDTH: Factory stock width
MOTOR: Hand Out Brushed Motor to be specified later
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 4 Cell (4.8 volts) Nimh 2/3 A cells

Class 5
Pan Car Open (2wd)
Sponsored by Team Scream
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: Nimh 2/3a or Lipo Cells (7.4 Volt Limit)

Class 6
Rally Car Open (4wd)
CHASSIS: Max Length 210mm, Max Width 145mm, Max Wheelbase 160mm
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Stock 18R tires, rims & inserts (No Foam Tires)
BODY: 1/18 Rally Car Body ONLY
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: Nimh 2/3a or Lipo Cells (7.4 Volt Limit)

Class 7
1/18 Truck Open (2wd or 4wd)
CHASSIS: Open Chassis
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor 
TIRES: Open 1/18 Tires including foams. No Touring Car Tires, No 1/10 Hex Adapters (Less Vendetta ST)
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: Nimh 2/3a or Lipo Cells (11.1 Volt Limit)
BODY: Must use a stadium style 1/18 truck body

Class 8
1/14 Open (Recoil & similar)
CHASSIS: Max Length 292mm, Max Width 133mm, Max Wheelbase 187mm 
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor (400 sized or smaller)
TIRES: Open 1/14 rubber or foam tires 
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: Nimh 2/3a or Lipo Cells (7.4 Volt Limit)
BODY: Touring car/sedan style 1/14 body

Class 9
Drift Exibition Open (4wd)
CHASSIS : M18, MRS4, NRX18 or Similar
Motor: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
Tires: No Foam Tires (Drift Tires ONLY, NO rough edge PVC tires)
Body: Open 1/18 Drift Body
Electronics: Open Electronics (no gyros or drift boxes)
Batteries: Nimh or Lipo Cells (7.4 Volt Limit)

Misc Rules:
•	Assume the following: If the rules don’t say you can do it, you can’t.
•	NO REVERSE. If you use reverse you will be assessed 5 second stop & go penalty. After 3 stop & go penalties in one race you will be disqualified from that race and your car will be removed from the track.
•	No rough or “team” driving. Anyone who is considered to be team driving or rough driving will be disqualified and no refund will be given.
•	All races will be 5 minutes long.
•	NIMH cells can only be 2/3a's
•	All prototype and one of a kind items must be approved by the race director before being used in competition
•	540 type motors are not allowed in any class.

Please feel free to email me with any questions or sponsorship inquiries….

Thanks Dean
Dean
[email protected]


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

where would a vendetta with a stock car type body fit in what class


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

"MOTOR: Hand Out Brushed Motor to be specified later"

what is the hand out motor? and when will the add run in R/C Driver? What hotel do you recommend? details please


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

ok im in for thect race i get out of school for a week yes


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool !!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Madness, by the opening post I see that you plan to use a Reedy motor as the handout. Could you please let us know which one will be used.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

any word on the hand out motor?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

They said on RC Tech that it was going to have replacable brushes.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I think it would be the Reedy motor's but they have 2:
Reedy Mini-MOD 17-Turn Modified Motor
Reedy Mini-MOD 19-Turn Modified Motor


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro >> From another site it will not be those motors they do not fit in the worlds first 1/18th pan car the Scalpel  However they will fit in the worlds best 1/18th pan car the BRP SC18V2M :thumbsup: 

I would hope they just use the super 370 !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Another reason why the BRP SC18-V2M is the "racers choice"!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey has anyone had any response from this race.....I left a message on RC tech and there has nothing on here.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

???????????????


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I just checked on RC tech and still have gotten no reply, it will be a week on friday. I thinking this race maybe a bust. A national event and someone from there cant reply to a question....or even say " hey we are still working on the problem and we'll get back to you" I am not impressed yet. I know if I don't hear anything in the next week I am pretty much done with it.
Tang


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

i sent an email to "madness" - my R/C mag said the on-road nats is Dec 1st and 2nd


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe they don't want to get whooped on


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Maybe,just maybe a race of this caliber should take place in....oh say......Northeast Ohio???????????


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

maybe we should have our own national....maybe the 1/18th scale oval national?


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Would it be a stretch to run oval and road,combine your points over 2 or 3 days?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

K-5....SOUND GOOD TO ME :thumbsup: ....OVAL,ROAD,OR A COMBINATION OF BOTH....LETS DO IT :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Let's just make it a worlds !!!!!!!!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

TangTester said:


> Hey has anyone had any response from this race.....I left a message on RC tech and there has nothing on here.


Sometimes people don't respond because they too may be on vacation... Ever think of that....

Hand-out for the 1/18 Pan Car stock class will eb a type of 300 (370) motor.... They person I deal with is on vacation..... Then again, since everyone gets their motor at the race it should not be that big of a deal, right?

Things are falling into place just fine and we look to have a GREAT turn-out. Greg & Frank from RC Driver are really excited about covering it.


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Let's just make it a worlds !!!!!!!!


We do have a few making the trip from the UK... So...... Why not!!!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

There are 4 hotels in Enfield, CT... The same town as the track
Red Roof
Motel 6
Super 8

Crown Plaza (most expensive)

All with in 5 min of the track...

Ad will run in the November Issue... Will be on the stands on Sept...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the info !!!!!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks Madness. Bud, let me know what motel you guys are planning on staying at when you know. Thanks, Brett


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Red Roof and Motel 6 are right near the mall and a bunch of places to eat. The Crown Plaza is the closest, most expensive, but has an indoor pool. Super 8 is also ok.

Now that I'm on my computer a bit more I can keep people updated more readily.......

Feel free to email me direst too
[email protected]


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Here is the flyer  that will be in the December issue of RC Driver... NOTE!!! We have a limited number of motors for the stock classes and are limiting entries to 40 in each of these classes...


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Good to see the flyer......

How many motors can we get per class? Do we have to preorder the motors?

Thanks 
Tang


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

You get one motor per entry for the stock classes. The only preorder would be registering ahead of time and not waiting...


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

where would a vendetta buggy with a stockcar type body with foam tires fit in thanks


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

There is no class for the Vendetta buggy or RC18B. If you want to race the Vendetta come to the 1/18 Indoor Off Road Nats on March 28-30, 2008...


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Madness,

So for the stock classes you only can get one motor.....that the motor that comes with the entry? 

From pass 1/10 and 1/12 races you were allow to buy up to a limit of extra motors for that class even if you had to pre order them.

Thanks


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello All,
I received in the mail today the November issue of RC Driver magazine. On page 26 is the official press release for the Micro On Road Nats. Remember, the race is December 1 & 2 while practice is November 30.

The full page flyer ad is going to be in the December issue.


As far as the motors, I will see if we can get more so if people want to buy an additional they can. AE is kind enough to donate them so the price of the stock entry does not go up.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

well as it turns out i wont be able to make it which stinks


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Sponsors so far are...

Micro On Road Nationals Sponsors

X-Ray/RC America
RC Driver
Team Associated

Team Scream
Castle Creations
Psycho Cells
www.AtomicMods.com
ApogeePacks
Exotek 
HPI Racing

G&F Racing
Competition X
Novak
New Wave Cells
BRP


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

tcian said:


> well as it turns out i wont be able to make it which stinks


That stinks. Well, if you can make it let me know and I will try to help as best as I can!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

We have added Maxx Amps and HiTec as sponsors....


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello Everyone,
I just wanted to let everyone know that on page 234 of the December issue of RC Driver you can find the ad/entry form for the Micro On Road Nationals that will be held at R/C Madness in Enfield, CT on December 1 & 2 2007.

Some of our sponsors are:
RC Driver
X-Ray / RC America
Team Associated
Reedy
Team Scream Racing
Castle Creations
Exotek
AtomicMods.com
Apogee Packs
Psycho Cells
Novak
G & F Racing
CompetitionX.com
YourMicro.com
BRP Racing
and MANY More.

Please post or email me any questions you may have...

And don't forget, the 1/18 Indoor Off Road Nats are on March 28, 29 & 30!!!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Things are really starting to heat up at R/C Madness rignt before the Micro On Road Nats. We had 50 people at our club race on Friday 11-2 and the RedBull Girls were down passing around some energy!

There are a BUNCH entries already in the two stock classes for the On Road Nats so if you are thinking of racing in either of them enter NOW! There is a limit to 40 per class in stock.

We just got some really cool prizes from Tamiaya and HPI prizes should be here SOON. 

Also, don't forget the 1/18 Indoor Off Road Nats on March 28-30! We will have TWO full page ads in RC Driver and Xtreme RC Cars so you know attendance will be HUGE!!!

As always, email me with any questions....


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Madness, What is the schedule for the Onroad Nats? Practice and race times? Thanks, Brett


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey All,
Here is the schedule for the Micro On Road Nats…

Friday November 30th
Open practice from 11:00 AM to 9:30 PM. The shop closes at 10:00 PM. We will pick times periodically throughout the day to give drift cars exclusive practice time.

Saturday December 1st
Open practice from 8:00 AM to 10:30 AM. Track closes at 10:30
Drivers meeting at 10:30 AM
Qualifying starts at 11:00 AM. There will be 3 rounds of IFMAR style qualifying on Saturday.

Sunday December 2nd
Open practice until 10:15 AM, Track closes at 10:15 AM
Door Prizes from 10:15 AM to 10:45 AM
Drift Exhibition from 10:45 AM to 11:45 AM
Best Paint Competition from 11:45 AM to 12:00 PM
Mains start at 12:00 PM
Awards following the Mains

Times subject to change depending on the number of entries or unforeseen circumstances.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks Madness!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello Everyone
Two weeks until the race!!!

Prizes and entries are rolling everyday! Things are really starting to take shape! We will even have a surprise guest or two!!!

Exotek has submitted to me pictures of prototype and soon to be produced product to be approved for the race and let me say… COOL! 

Anyone planning to run one of a kind, prototype items or items not in production needs to get the item approved PRIOR to competition…

Again, email me with any questions…
Dean


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Its a little disappointing that your going to let cars run that I can not buy off the shelf untill after the race.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

TangTester said:


> Its a little disappointing that your going to let cars run that I can not buy off the shelf untill after the race.


I agree and they definitely shouldn't be in the "stock" classes.


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

That is why they need aproval. If they have an unfair advantage they will not be allowed to run. From what has been submitted there is no issue. 
As for the Pan Car stock class, NOTHING other than the stock car is allowed. They are only hop-up items too. Nobody has made a new car for the race...


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
If you want to see the layout for the Micro On Road Nats check out the MadCam 
http://www.rcmadness.com/500_Webcam.asp
on Sunday. That is when we will set-up the lay-out.

See everyone SOOOON

Dean


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Madness - I like the track layout! and I am looking forward to next week end. 
Quick question:
I see the mains start at noon - What time did the event end last year? A few of us have a long drive home, and have to work on Monday.

Thanks


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Ending time really depends upon how many people attend and how quickly we get things off. I would like to have the awards being handed ot by say 4:00 if possible.

Glad you like the layout. We are racing 1/10 touring car today so we can get a groove down.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

The track looks great!!! :thumbsup: I can't wait for next weekend!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Madness said:


> Ending time really depends upon how many people attend and how quickly we get things off. I would like to have the awards being handed ot by say 4:00 if possible.
> 
> Glad you like the layout. We are racing 1/10 touring car today so we can get a groove down.


4 would be great! Groove is GOOD!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

4:00 is what I am hoping for. Again , it all depends on how many people and cooperation we get...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Madness - Thank you for a great weekend of racing! Team Ohio had a great time!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes Madness, You ran a super event! Thanks to all your crew out there they did a great job! I loved your track. I wish we had a track out this way that ran 1/18 roadcourse weekly(or I lived about 400 miles closer). I had a great time and I'll definately be back next year. :thumbsup: Thanks, Brett


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
WOW, what a great weekend of racing & fun! People from Cali and Canada and all across the land came out for the inaugural Micro On Road Nationals and were NOT disappointed. 
First, let me say thanks to all the great sponsors who helped make this event happen:
R/C Driver - Greg is one of the best guys on the planet and is ALWAYS good to his word
Team Associated – Tony and everyone at AE are just the best and came through again
Reedy- Donated the motors so the stock class did not have an increased fee to enter
RC America / X-Ray – Thanks for the cool prizes
Castle Creations – Joe provided endless support all weekend and is just flippin awesome
Team Scream – John is a long time supporter and makes some of the best packs on the market
Apogee Packs – Bill makes some of the best lithium packs on the market and sent us prizes NEXT day air!
Psycho Cells – Tim is a great guy and has some cool Scalpel ideas!!
Atomic Mods.com –Class and Messy pit sponsors and just great people
HPI Racing – GET WELL Rodney! Even with his injury Colin got us prizes ASAP
Exotek – This is the future of RC! SOME great new stuff in the works!
Competition X - Again, Tony Phalen is the man. And her sponsored the best paint competition!
New Wave Cells – Great packs
BRP Racing – Bud wanted to make it but just could not. His cars still won!!!
YourMicro.com – Another quality long time supporter
MaxAmps – Great guys and packs
HiTec – Mike always hooks us up with GREAT prizes
Atomic RC – Great stuff
G & F Racing – Get better Frankie… We missed you and your dad
Robitronic - They sent THREE kits! Nuff said
Tamiya USA - Also sent THREE KITS
Novak – Charlie always hooks us up
Checkpoint – TC1030 Charger door prize!!
J Concepts – Certs for cool bodies
These sponsors helped us make this event happen and donated the boat load of prizes that we gave away. 

As for cool stuff
Zack Barry was racing the soon to be released X-Ray M18T Pro. They got it on Thursday threw it together and were able to qualify 2nd and with luck won the A-Main
The Tek18R chassis Tony Phalen was the BOMB!!! I want one. His 18R was like a touring car!
The Exotek M18 R3 chassis. The results speak for themselves!
Micro Man! You rock dude. Nice paint and you are Recoil champ! Wesley, SEND ME AN EMAIL. Need to talk. [email protected]
Tim from Psycho cells has some cool ideas for the scalpel
John from Team Scream has some ULTRA HOT 1500 cells on the way!!!
And way too much more to remember!

I will try to get pics soon.
If I forgot you… I did not mean it!
Email me if you have questions….
Dean 
[email protected]
1/18 Indoor Off Road Nats… Last weekend of March 2008 is next!!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

More Pics...

Thanks to Joe Ford @ Castle Creations...

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/member.php?u=19510


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Will this race be held again this year?


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

The 2nd Annual Micro On Road Nationals December 12, 13 & 14 2008. Featuring Road Course and OVAL racing this year!

1/18 Indoor Off Road Nats on February 20, 21 & 22, 2009 at R/C Madness


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

What are the classes for the On Road Race? What is the hand out motor this year?


----------



## dalejr828 (Apr 1, 2005)

oval sweet i know that there will be a few from the upstate new york area that will be there


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Micro On Road Nationals
December 12, 13 & 14, 2008

Sponsored by X-Ray, Castle Creations and RC Driver Magazine, Reedy, Team Associated, Team Scream, Apogee Packs, BRP, Exotek, Duratrax, Pro Line, Eagle Tree Systems, TheToyz.com and MANY MORE

Class 1
Micro Touring Stock (4wd) 
CHASSIS: M18, MRS4, NRX18 or Similar Micro Touring Cars
WHEELBASE: 163mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Hand Out Castle Creations Brushless Motor
TIRES: Scale Foam or Rubber Tires
BODY: Open 2 or 4 Door 1/18 Touring Car/Sedan Style Bodies, chassis and tires must fit inside the body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 5 or 6 Cell 2/3a 6.0/7.2 Volt Limit

Class 2
Micro Touring Open (4wd) 
CHASSIS: M18, MRS4, NRX18 or Similar Micro Touring Cars
WHEELBASE: 163mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor No Larger than 380 in size
TIRES: Scale Foam or Rubber Tires
BODY: Open 2 or 4 Door 1/18 Touring Car/Sedan Style Bodies, chassis and tires must fit inside the body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Class 3 
Pan Car Stock (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP or Similar Direct Drive Cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Hand Out Castle Creations Brushless Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 4 Cell 2/3a 4.8 Volt Limit

Class 4
Pan Car Open (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Class 5
Rally Car Stock (4wd) 
CHASSIS: Stock Chassis: Max Length 210mm, Max Width 145mm, Max Wheelbase 160mm
MOTOR: Hand Out Castle Creations Brushless Motor
TIRES: Stock 18R tires, rims & inserts (No Foam Tires)
BODY: 1/18 Rally Car Style Body ONLY with original wings
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 6 Cell 2/3a 7.2 Volt Limit

Class 6
Rally Car Open (4wd) 
CHASSIS: Open Chassis: Max Length 210mm, Max Width 145mm, Max Wheelbase 165mm
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Rubber or Foam 18R tires, rims & inserts
BODY: 1/18 Rally Car Style Body ONLY with original wings
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volts Limit

Class 7
1/18 Truck/Buggy Open (2wd or 4wd) 
CHASSIS: Open Chassis- Max Wheelbase 165mm, Max Width 185mm 
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor 
TIRES: Open 1/18 Tires including foams. No Touring Car Foam Tires, No 1/10 Hex Adapters (Less Vendetta)
BODY: Must use a stadium style 1/18 truck body or off road buggy
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 11.1 Volt Limit


Class 8
1/14 Open (Recoil & similar) 
CHASSIS: Max Length 292mm, Max Width 138mm, Max Wheelbase 187mm 
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor (400 sized or smaller)
TIRES: Open 1/14 rubber or foam tires 
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit
BODY: Touring car/sedan style 1/14 body
Oval Classes

Class 9
1/18 Pan Car Oval Open (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP, or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit 

Class 10
Mini Slider Oval Open 
CHASSIS: Open Mini Slider Chassis
WHEELBASE: 185mm Max
WIDTH: 180mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Open Mini Slider type tires (foam & rubber) front tires must be narrow
BODY: Stock Mini Slider Body (May be custom painted)
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit (batteries MUST fit under the body)

Class 11
Mini Late Model Oval Open 
CHASSIS: Open Mini Late Model Type Chassis
WHEELBASE: 205mm Max
WIDTH: 180mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Open Mini Late Model Type Tires (Foam or Rubber)
BODY: Open Mini Late Model and Wedge type bodies only
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Class 12
1/18 Truck/Buggy Oval Open (2wd or 4wd) 
CHASSIS: Open Chassis- Max Wheelbase 165mm, Max Width 185mm 
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor 
TIRES: Open 1/18 Tires including foams. No Touring Car Foam Tires, No 1/10 Hex Adapters (Less Vendetta)
BODY: Must use a stadium style 1/18 truck body or off road buggy
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 11.1 Volt Limit

Misc Rules:
• Assume the following: If the rules don’t say you can do it, you can’t.
• NO REVERSE. If you use reverse you will be assessed 5 second stop & go penalty. After 3 stop & go penalties in one race you will be disqualified from that race and your car will be removed from the track. No refunds will be given.
• No rough or “team” driving. Anyone who is considered to be team driving or rough driving will be disqualified and no refund will be given.
• All races will be 5 minutes long.
• 2/3a and Lithium based cells only
• All prototype and one of a kind items must be approved by the race director before being used in competition
• 540 type motors are not allowed in any class.
• Tires may not extend beyond the wheel wells in the micro touring car classes.


----------



## dalejr828 (Apr 1, 2005)

in class 11 must they be 2wd or can they be 4wd?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

see new 2008 thread for updates....


----------

